# Pride and Prejudice for the Rest of Us



## LawrenceU (Dec 3, 2009)

Now this is more like it!!


[video=youtube;mFkA4vZ0_aE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFkA4vZ0_aE[/video]


----------



## JoyFullMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Rofl!!!!!!


----------



## Piano Hero (Dec 3, 2009)

This made my day! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Idelette (Dec 3, 2009)

That was quite clever! I love the proposal scene the best!


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm just glad I don't have to watch that movie now! I suspect this was much more entertaining


----------



## Augusta (Dec 3, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> That was quite clever! I love the proposal scene the best!



I thought so too!


----------



## raekwon (Dec 3, 2009)

I thought this post was going to be about . . .


----------

